# How much of a pikey twat do you have to be?



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

As we all know humanity has finally decided to go back to re-usable shopping bags. Talk about slow thinkers. :roll: Anyway, I took a few to the shops, stocked up on munchables, get to the checkout and notice I'm one bag short. It's not at home, not in the car, and I'm sure I had them all in my trolley when I went into the shop.

Conclusion: some thieving pikey shit-stain stole a bag as I perused a shelf.

So, as per the title really, how much of a thieving, cheap-ass pikey mouth-breathing twat do you have to be to nick a bloody shopping bag from someone who's _doing_ their shopping and probably needs it to, you know, carry it home. They're cheap - buy your own you fucking arse clown!! :roll:

Did I mention pikey twats?

Pikey twats.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup been there, had 5 pinched from my trolley once :twisted:

Theiving feckers!!!!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Scooby you by any chance dont have a well stocked gun cupboard at home.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you are that bothered you can have them back next time I seey in the supermarket :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> Yup been there, had 5 pinched from my trolley once :twisted:
> Theiving feckers!!!!!


  FIVE!? Is there some kind of "bags for cash" company or something. Postal bags.com? "I sent my stolen bags to postal bags.com and they sent me £5" :lol:



TTMBTT said:


> Scooby you by any chance dont have a well stocked gun cupboard at home.


Why does everyone in Cumbria think anyone with a bone to pick might have a well-stocked gun cupboard?

Oh wait.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Yup been there, had 5 pinched from my trolley once :twisted:
> 
> Theiving feckers!!!!!


Bet it was mackems :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup been there, had 5 pinched from my trolley once :twisted:
> ...


quite possibly :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it even slightly possible that you just miscalculated and had actually just taken one less than you thought? :lol:

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Supermarket toilets are notoriously difficult to locate so people need to shit somewehre. 
On another note, what i really love about supermarkets is the eat while you shop crowd. You know the ones, the family of fat cxxts that treat the supermarket as some kind of free Eat all u want day out, picking items off the shelves and eating them whilst they peruse the store, shoving the empty packets behind the stacked beans. I followed one such family last week in Sainsburys, they're final tally was 1 pack of six mini pork pies, 3 bags of watsits (cheese), 2 cans of coke diet (how i laughed at that), and a dessert of 1.5 topics (the final uneaten half being deposited in the freezer behind some frozen haddock). 
Can't wait to go shopping this friday night, think I'll try Morrissons (should be an eating frenzy down there, lower class of shopper don't u know).


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup been there, had 5 pinched from my trolley once :twisted:
> ...


mackems...shmackems...who cares :wink: :lol:

Shalom

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie said:


> Is it even slightly possible that you just miscalculated and had actually just taken one less than you thought? :lol:
> 
> Charlie


More than likely IMO. 1 out of five :lol:

Joe


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Is it even slightly possible that you just miscalculated and had actually just taken one less than you thought? :lol:


No. I can count. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

its a bag!!!! not a piece of technical solid state equipment its a bag...........a sodding placcy bag and worth........drum rollllll
FUK ALL hence there free. lay off the pikeys as they have just given an order for 12k of metalwork. maybe financed partly by flogging pinched placcy bags but i doubt it lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hang on a mo Gaz darlink - its not a plastic bag freebie job. We have to PAY for the reuseable fabric bags!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> Supermarket toilets are notoriously difficult to locate so people need to shit somewehre.
> On another note, what i really love about supermarkets is the eat while you shop crowd. You know the ones, the family of fat cxxts that treat the supermarket as some kind of free Eat all u want day out, picking items off the shelves and eating them whilst they peruse the store, shoving the empty packets behind the stacked beans. I followed one such family last week in Sainsburys, they're final tally was 1 pack of six mini pork pies, 3 bags of watsits (cheese), 2 cans of coke diet (how i laughed at that), and a dessert of 1.5 topics (the final uneaten half being deposited in the freezer behind some frozen haddock).
> Can't wait to go shopping this friday night, think I'll try Morrissons (should be an eating frenzy down there, lower class of shopper don't u know).


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never experienced such madness


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Hang on a mo Gaz darlink - its not a plastic bag freebie job. We have to PAY for the reuseable fabric bags!!


have to be over 60 to have them i thought lol (runs off to hide)


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> As we all know humanity has finally decided to go back to re-usable shopping bags. Talk about slow thinkers. :roll: Anyway, I took a few to the shops, stocked up on munchables, get to the checkout and notice I'm one bag short. It's not at home, not in the car, and I'm sure I had them all in my trolley when I went into the shop.
> 
> Conclusion: some thieving pikey shit-stain stole a bag as I perused a shelf.
> 
> ...


VIZ nailed it in the early 90s with their "Thieving Gypsy Bastards" characters. It was based on a Traveling Fair that goes to Newcastle every year but it looks like this applies as much now as it was 20 years ago!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kell said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: Bloody pikeys.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

eeee, "theiving gypsy bastards", VIZ hit it right on the head. true then, and perhaps truer now.

if you want to "just live your life" with no hassle of us poor tax paying saps then thats fine, but what gets on my tits are these same fuckers looking to blag all they can out of the system.

if you wanna play you have to pay, otherwise we can just ship you off to a desolete isle (we have some of those around i think) where you can live your free life, drive your untaxed/uninsured vans, "play" with your relatives" , steal from each other, (insert other well know gypo character traits here).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone explain this.. Those "traveller" sites where they basically have near-permanent structures, stay there for years, and have tarmac drives, gardens and mains services. I can't steal some land and plonk a dwelling on it, even if I do keep it clean and tidy. :?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Can someone explain this.. Those "traveller" sites where they basically have near-permanent structures, stay there for years, and have tarmac drives, gardens and mains services. I can't steal some land and plonk a dwelling on it, even if I do keep it clean and tidy. :?


 It's all about strength in nunbers Scooby, now, i have been mulling an idea over for some time now, I have seen a field on the kent sussex border and I think the members of this forum should colonise it, we could call it Tittyland, i was thinking that wednesday afternoons could be the show and shine day and on a saturday we could have a massive flaming session. Sundays will of course be reserved for bare knuckle fighting with the 'normos' from the RCZ community.
So whos' in?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain this.. Those "traveller" sites where they basically have near-permanent structures, stay there for years, and have tarmac drives, gardens and mains services. I can't steal some land and plonk a dwelling on it, even if I do keep it clean and tidy. :?
> ...


I'm up for it. Can we also have a 'grabbing day' where we haul huge breasted 16 year olds off to a corner of the field for a good grope?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bloody hell Woz i hope your pupils are not reading this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Scooby, you are God. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


bloody hell wozz even 16 is a tad young for me considering eldest g,daughter is nearly 17 lol. make it 18 and i'll join ya m8


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Supermarket toilets are notoriously difficult to locate so people need to shit somewehre.
> On another note, what i really love about supermarkets is the eat while you shop crowd. You know the ones, the family of fat cxxts that treat the supermarket as some kind of free Eat all u want day out, picking items off the shelves and eating them whilst they peruse the store, shoving the empty packets behind the stacked beans. I followed one such family last week in Sainsburys, they're final tally was 1 pack of six mini pork pies, 3 bags of watsits (cheese), 2 cans of coke diet (how i laughed at that), and a dessert of 1.5 topics (the final uneaten half being deposited in the freezer behind some frozen haddock).
> Can't wait to go shopping this friday night, think I'll try Morrissons (should be an eating frenzy down there, lower class of shopper don't u know).


Oceans, you so make me laugh at your posts :lol: thankyou 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been known to chomp on a sandwich or a few slices of peppered beef whilst trolling around the supermarket, but the wrappers go in the trolley so it's all charged.

I hate parasites, I hate thieves, but most of all I hate bullshitters. 

So that's me out then. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I have been known to chomp on a sandwich or a few slices of peppered beef whilst trolling around the supermarket, but the wrappers go in the trolley so it's all charged.
> 
> I hate parasites, I hate thieves, but most of all I hate bullshitters.
> 
> So that's me out then. :lol:


do you ever sleep rich lol..........


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny thread. Viz was my favourite publication.

Joe


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

oceans7 said:


> Supermarket toilets are notoriously difficult to locate so people need to shit somewehre.
> On another note, what i really love about supermarkets is the eat while you shop crowd. You know the ones, the family of fat cxxts that treat the supermarket as some kind of free Eat all u want day out, picking items off the shelves and eating them whilst they peruse the store, shoving the empty packets behind the stacked beans. I followed one such family last week in Sainsburys, they're final tally was 1 pack of six mini pork pies, 3 bags of watsits (cheese), 2 cans of coke diet (how i laughed at that), and a dessert of 1.5 topics (the final uneaten half being deposited in the freezer behind some frozen haddock).
> Can't wait to go shopping this friday night, think I'll try Morrissons (should be an eating frenzy down there, lower class of shopper don't u know).


bloodyhell oceans - do you ever do any shopping or just follow people around making mental notes of what their eating ALL the way round supermarket ....or have you let the cat out the bag on your job title -store security guard :lol: :lol:


----------

